# job interview questions



## second to none  (Feb 15, 2014)

I apply for a medical coding job yesterday. on their website there are a few questions that the interviewer will probably ask. The first question as

        (1) what qualities and skill will you bring to the organization?
        (2) why should we hire you?
        (3) what are your strength/ weaknesses?
        (4) how do you handle conflict at the work place? 
        (5) tell about a time when you were faced with a tightly deadline for a project and how did you handle it?

   How a coder will answer these questions?


----------

